# OC breakthrough, still need help though



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok iv manage to get my e5200 over the 3.0 mark with the ram set at 667.

Now when i check CPUID with the OC it tells me that my ram is at 434mhz which is just shy of 900mhz right? My computer should be faster this way than if i tried to OC at 800 correct. I could not go past 2.9ghz at 800mhz ram.

I believe the ratio is 3:5 fsb/dram.

Another thing. Its trying to tell me i have 4 gigs installed when i only have 2.

Whats up with that?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Right now the CPU is at 3.5ghz

Core voltage is at 1.288 while running this speed with prime95.

Dram is at 467.2

My limit seems to be my ram here. I have the Volts manually set to 2.0. If i bump it to 2.25 should i be able to overclock further? Or is this just dangerous for the memory?

I have an aftermarket cooler that is 100% copper and while running prime i can touch it without being burnt. I know very ******* but i at least know the CPU is not over heating.

Ideas from here or should i just be happy with current results?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231087

here is the memory i am using and it is running at 4-4-4-12


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

While running prime95, you should have a temperature program open, so that you can monitor the cpu temp, and stop the stress test if it gets too high.

Memory can be somewhat fragile, and is sensitive to voltage, you shouldn't run it at a higher voltage than the recommended maximum from the manufacturer. I wouldn't go very much over 2.0, definitely not to 2.25 anyway. I'm a tad leery of going to wide on the ram, after I had a set start throwing errors after being overclocked. Depends on the manufacturer's binning process, some kits will go higher than others, but they don't take well to the massive OC's like cpu's do. Was at 1034Mhz. on some 800Mhz. ram, I can't say conclusively that it was the cause of it's premature demise, but that's what I believe.

You still have vcore headroom, may be able to go further, but it'll depend on your load temps. What are they?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Running small FFT's for 4 hours yielded no errors and never exceeded 44c. So ill run the blend setting later tonight. Aftermarket coolers make a world of difference. At 3.51ghz under load it seems to be about 5-10c cooler and at idle its a few C cooler also.

My problem is i cant seem to go higher. It simply refuses to boot. 

Now When i try to boot with memory at 1.8 volts with a 280 FSB it will not boot. If i raise it to 2v than it boots and runs just fine. My timings are 4-4-4-12. Dram is 467.2, so if this is correct my ram isnt running at 667 its at 934.4mhz. I believe this is what stop me from going over 2.9ghz when the ram was set at 800mhz. Good overclock? I think i managed well with what i had.

Any way to make this better? timings maybe or is this as good as its gona get for me?

Also in the bios its showing my vcore at 1.325, These CPU's are good till 1.425 correct? Do i just need memory that can run slower so when i overclock i dont hit that FSB wall? I fill like this thing could hit 4.0ghz with the right set up. Not too shabby for a 65$ CPU.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Whats the point in lowering the multiplier and running the FSB higher just to get the same speeds as if the bus was lower and multiplier higher?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should run the full whack killer torture test with prime for atleast 6-7 hours whilst monitoring the temps (the one that says maximum heat etc).


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> you should run the full whack killer torture test with prime for atleast 6-7 hours whilst monitoring the temps (the one that says maximum heat etc).


I plan on it. just wanted to make sure the cpu was stable. Which it seems to be. So the bigger test will be done tonight. Any other helpful advice?

Maybe some features on the mobo that could be tweaked further?
Its a P5KPL-AM SE


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

overclocking is addictive, sounds like you have a good setting no need to push it anymore.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> overclocking is addictive, sounds like you have a good setting no need to push it anymore.


Well i ran the full whack of prime for about 5 hours so far without any errors. Sorta funny in the sense that its more stable at this speed than when it was set at 2.9ghz with 800mhz.

Your right, its very addictive. I kinda figured sense i cant control my PCIE mhz i would have problems but the graphics card seems fine.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

with the ram set to 800MHz on the fsb then this may been affecting the PCIe before so that may have been the issue.

I have seen system run better overclocked with the ram set low than systems with the ram set high.

some board just don't like everything being overclocked its finding the mix thats right which is the problem.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Well it seems i found my mix and im happy with it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> Well it seems i found my mix and im happy with it.


well done :grin:


----------

